# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Remove walls

## balling

Hi,  
I got a 1950s house, and would like to renovate it.  
The first step is to remove 3 walls, the plan is below, the one small wall in middle is the bearing wall.  
It would be highly appreciated for estimating costs, and suggestions to other potential changes too.  
Thanks for all.

----------


## droog

Being 1950’s I would suspect the other walls will also be load bearing, it was often the way that they were built.
Have you had someone in the roof and confirmed the other walls provide no support ? 
Cost is variable depending on what needs to be supported and how easy it is to install that support, not something that can be estimated from a floor plan only. 
Other potential changes ? What do you want to achieve with the house ?. There is no indications what the rooms are or global orientation, nor what is outside the walls of the house.

----------


## toooldforthis

as droog said, more info required. 
also, you need to think about the floors when a wall is removed - 1950s? timber floor? on brick piers or solid wall foundations - either way floor joists might not run right through, certainly the boards won't.

----------


## METRIX

> Hi,  
> I got a 1950s house, and would like to renovate it.  
> The first step is to remove 3 walls, the plan is below, the one small wall in middle is the bearing wall.  
> It would be highly appreciated for estimating costs, and suggestions to other potential changes too.  
> Thanks for all.

  Impossible to give any sort of costing without seeing whats in the roof.
You need to start with an engineer to tell you what needs to replace the walls once they are removed, be it steel or timber beams. 
Then using this information get some quotes from Builders to perform the work for you based on the Engineers specifications, and what's involved in implementing the recommendations.

----------

